# Qué maçada!



## gato radioso

Olá amigos:

Preciso de vossa ajuda para encontrar o termo apropiado.
Quero exprimir a ideia de algo que é chato, que aborrece-nos, que é um incómodo... mas usando uma palavra que seja coloquial e comúm, nem erudita, nem giría, nem vulgar:

Em espanhol, se falamos numa *coisa o uma situação* diríamos, geralmente, que é "un rollo".
Exemplo:
_Hicieron una película sobre la vida del primer ministro, pero era *un fastidio/un rollo/un coñazo...* 
Fizeram um filme sobre a vida do primeiro ministro, mas era uma maçada...
_
Acho que neste contexto "maçada" pode ficar bem.

Más é possível usar o mesmo termo se estamos a falar numa *pessoa*?
Exemplo:
_Desgraciadamente ella está casada, porque su marido es un verdadero fastidio/un pesado/un rollo/un coñazo (también un pelmazo, si es una persona)
Infelizmente, ela é casada, porque o marido é.... _

Se não houver termo apropiado, sempre podía usar-se alguma perífrasis "_O marido chatea-me imenso, o marido é maçador..."_ mas gostava saber se em portugués havia alguma expressão equivalente às nossas em espanhol, que seja de uso geral na linguagem coloquial, mas não ofensiva nem vulgar, para poder ser usada na maioría das situações comuns sem medo de incomodar aos outros.


----------



## JT8D

gato radioso said:


> Olá amigos:
> 
> Preciso de vossa ajuda para encontrar o termo apropiado.
> Quero exprimir a ideia de algo que é chato, que aborrece-nos, que é um incómodo... mas usando uma palavra que seja coloquial e comúm, nem erudita, nem giría, nem vulgar:
> 
> Em espanhol, se falamos numa *coisa o uma situação* diríamos, geralmente, que é "un rollo".
> Exemplo:
> _Hicieron una película sobre la vida del primer ministro, pero era *un fastidio/un rollo/un coñazo...*
> Fizeram um filme sobre a vida do primeiro ministro, mas era uma maçada...
> _
> Acho que neste contexto "maçada" pode ficar bem.
> 
> Más é possível usar o mesmo termo se estamos a falar numa *pessoa*?
> Exemplo:
> _Desgraciadamente ella está casada, porque su marido es un verdadero fastidio/un pesado/un rollo/un coñazo (también un pelmazo, si es una persona)
> Infelizmente, ela é casada, porque o marido é.... _
> 
> Se não houver termo apropiado, sempre podía usar-se alguma perífrasis "_O marido chatea-me imenso, o marido é maçador..."_ mas gostava saber se em portugués havia alguma expressão equivalente às nossas em espanhol, que seja de uso geral na linguagem coloquial, mas não ofensiva nem vulgar, para poder ser usada na maioría das situações comuns sem medo de incomodar aos outros.


No Brasil normalmente diríamos: ... ele é um *chato*. Esse termo é bem coloquial e comum. Isso também poderia ser dito de maneira mais formal como: ... ele é muito *aborrecido*.
Certamente em Portugal devem haver outras formas de dizer isso. Aguardemos a ajuda de nossos amigos lusos.


----------



## gato radioso

Obrigado JT! Em Espanha temos imensos termos.... Será que somos um país de chatos???


----------



## JT8D

gato radioso said:


> Obrigado JT! Em Espanha temos imensos termos.... Será que somos um país de chatos???


De forma nenhuma, a Espanha é um país muito simpático !


----------



## gato radioso

OK, mas gostava de poder saber mais adjectivos portugueses !


----------



## Carfer

JT8D said:


> No Brasil normalmente diríamos: ... ele é um *chato*. Esse termo é bem coloquial e comum. Isso também poderia ser dito de maneira mais formal como: ... ele é muito *aborrecido*.
> Certamente em Portugal devem haver outras formas de dizer isso. Aguardemos a ajuda de nossos amigos lusos.



Dizemos o mesmo e, obviamente, há mais maneiras de o dizer. '_Maçada_', contudo, começa a ter um sabor muito novecentista e um tanto afectado. '_Que chatice_', que quando era miúdo dava direito a um provável puxão de orelhas, está hoje na boca de toda a gente.


----------



## frajolão

No Brasil tenho escutado, maçante como sinónimo de chato.  _O marido é um cara maçante_. Faz já muitos anos. Não posso confirmar agora. A gíria muda.


----------



## Carfer

frajolão said:


> No Brasil tenho escutado, maçante como sinónimo de chato.  _O marido é um cara maçante_. Faz já muitos anos. Não posso confirmar agora. A gíria muda.



Nesse caso aqui diríamos '_um tipo/sujeito maçador_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Poderia dizer-se num português natural "*pesado*"...,"ele é uma *lata*" ou fica demasiado portuñol?


----------



## Carfer

'_Pesado_', não. Não acredito sequer que seja correctamente entendido por alguém que não fale também espanhol. E quanto a '_lata_', coloquialmente é sinónimo de descaramento, atrevimento, topete ('_Tem cá uma lata_!). Nunca ouvi no sentido de '_chato_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Imagino o que os portugueses/brasileiros podem pensar ao escutar os espanhóis dizer "_Eres un coñazo_" . Deve soar como se falássemos grego...


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Imagino o que os portugueses/brasileiros podem pensar ao escutar os espanhóis dizer "_Eres un coñazo_" . Deve soar como se falássemos grego...



Se não apreenderão o sentido exacto, é quase certo que intuirão que não é coisa boa e, possivelmente, até julgarão que é pior do que na realidade. A raiz do termo é facilmente perceptível e por cá também se recorre à palavra que designa o mesmo órgão para insultar, de forma que já vê...


----------



## gato radioso

Hahaha está visto que há algumas coisas que não conhecem de fronteiras...


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Hahaha está visto que há algumas coisas que não conhecem *de* fronteiras...



Pois é.
'_Conhecer de_' +complemento directo/objecto só se usa no Direito. Respeita, especificamente, à decisão do juiz de apreciar a questão que lhe é posta ('_conhecer do recurso_', por exemplo).


----------



## gato radioso

OK! Esta vez não posso culpar o corrector... é o que acontece quando se escreve rápido...


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> OK! Esta vez não posso culpar o corrector... é o que acontece quando se escreve rápido...



Acontece a qualquer um, nem vale a pena mencionar. Se corrijo é porque não tenho meio de saber se é erro de escrita ou não.


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil, o marido seria ...
- um chato (pode usar sem receio)
- um babaca (entre a gíria e a vulgaridade)
- um surubão (cuidado!)
- muito sem graça (pode usar sem receio)
- um inconveniente (pode usar sem receio)
- um zé ruela (gíria)
- o maior mané (gíria)
- desagradável (pode usar sem receio)
- um pé no saco (cuidado!)
- um pela saco (do verbo "pelar" - cuidado!)


----------



## Carfer

Atenção ao título do fio. Só agora me apercebi daquele 'Qu*é*'. Em português é '_Qu*e* maçada!_'.


----------

